# CHIP IN MY GLASS!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i noticed a little chip on the inside of my tank i mean its really, really small but i just wanted to know if this could be really bad like tank breaking all over my basement bad? or it just happens and if so should i try to fix it and if so how would i go about doing it.

thanks to anyone that helps me out.

Croz


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

thats no fun







how far down is it. the farther down it is the more water pressure there will be on it


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

you need to get a new tank, it might last a day or a year, but the crack is gonna get bigger.
MAD


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

That crack is gonna have los of stress on it. You ned to get a new tank. I will eventually bust if the crack is down near the bottom. Where is the crack?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

part way down its not a crack though i mean it is a little tinny chip maybe the size of a pin head. could i use epoxy or something like that to fill the hole or what ?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

use silicone......that is what is usedto hold your tank together


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

ok now would i have to take all the fish out or just drain it untill after the chip and then apply the silicon. also how long would it take to dry?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Crozy said:


> ok now would i have to take all the fish out or just drain it untill after the chip and then apply the silicon. also how long would it take to dry?


 yes, and let it dry for two days. or three, that stuff cant be good for your fish when wet.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah he's right ^
MAD


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Which tank is the chip in?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

use non-toxic stuff, ment for water. it will dry in less than a day good luck


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea its in my big tank. do you think apple auto glass will come do it ? because i know they come on site to go other things so wouldn't see why they couldn't do this its glass and all.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When the chip is near the bottom do this (worked great for me, although it was in a much smaller tank): 
Just get a small, rectangular or square piece of glass, a couple of inches in size, and glue this to the place where the chip is (on the inside of the tank, of course, and with non-toxic glue). Make sure the piece of glass rests on the tank floor, and that the glass edges aren't sharp anymore (otherwise, fish might get hurt)! The water pressure will do the rest, once the glue is dried up and the tank refilled again...
Just a suggestion...

Good luck!!!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks for the idea. did it look wierd or anything ? i mean its prolly 8" from the bottom so its a would be nice size pice of glass.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I admit it doesn't look very pretty, but there are plenty ways to camouflage it a bit (rocks, large plants, home-made background, aquarium hardware: you get the idea, use your imagination...).
And also, 8" from the bottom is pretty much, but I think it's still the easiest and cheapest solution...

The reason I gave you this idea is because I think that the chip will always be a weak spot, even when you use epoxy, silicone, or whatever.
With a tile of glass, you don't have to worry about that anymore, because the water pressure won't be directly on the weak spot...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how big is the tank?

for small tanks you can fix with silicone, but I personally wouldn't for large tanks, I just don't trust it enough.

also crack = really bad

chip = not so bad (fixable)


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

its a 108g tank but its a really small chip. and i have no friggen clue how it got there i was always cairful putting rocks in it. i am going to call apple auto glass and see what they say.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Crozy said:


> its a 108g tank but its a really small chip. and i have no friggen clue how it got there i was always cairful putting rocks in it. i am going to call apple auto glass and see what they say.


 Make sure whatever they use is non-toxic. I wouldn't used anything but aquarium grade silicon, but they are not going to have that.

The chip is in the corner right. That cant be good at all, cause that means that there is a crack in the silicon as well. Better safe than sorry and just get another tank. HAHA. You could use the 108 gallon as a giant icechest.


----------

